# Ammunition Waterproofing?



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've found some interesting products and wondered if anyone has tried them. They're called George & Roy's Custom Primer Sealant and Markron Custom Bullet and Primer Sealer. It's supposed to waterproof your rounds but I was wondering if it would foul your barrel, chamber or bolt face? This stuff sounds pretty good, i'm just a little skeptical. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Unless you shoot under water or leave your ammo in a wet environment for a long time, there is no point to using that stuff.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

They should really call them green removers. It is a product designed to remove money (green backs) from your pocket to theirs. I have been reloading for 40plus years andhunted all kinds of conditions from rainy days to wet sticky snow days and really hot sweaty days and have never had a shell fail to fire because the primer of bullet allowed water to leak into the powder.
I also don't store my loaded ammo in a pond, lake or stream.

If you really want to spend green on a non needed product just get finger nail polish and that can do double duty if you have a girl friend or wife.

 Al


----------

